# مــــكـــتــــبـــــة خـــــاصـــــة لــلــتــخــطــيــط كتب ابحاث مقالات مشاريع



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

شو رايكم نكون مكتبة خاصة لقسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي 

يتكون فية من كتب , وابحاث ومقالات ومشاريع تفيد اخواننا الباحثين من طلبة وطالبات واساتذة 

الفكرة منها انة يكون هناك مرجع معين لانة بصراحة كثرت المواضيع في المنتدى ويالله يالله تشوف 

موضوع يتكلم عن التخطيط ولو لقيت موضوع بتلاقية في صفحات متفرقة وبسراحة انا عندي مكتبة 

كبيرة من البحوث واحب اطرحها على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة للجميع 

واتمنى من الجميع وضع بحوث ومشاريع تفبد هذا القسم :3: 



:85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85: :85:


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاريع طلاب وطالبات​ 

1- مشروع تطوير الوجهة النيلية بتكامل مع مخطط مركز مدينة دسوق



2- مشروع تخطيط شبكة النقل العام بشرق القاهرة


3- مشروع إعداد المخطط الهيكلى لمنطقة الأعمال المركزية للامتداد الشرقى لمدينة القاهرة الجديدة
اعداد م/ منى رؤف


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60645


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*كتب*

*كتب في التخطيط *​1- كتب في التخطيط الحضري
http://books.google.com/books?q=urban+planning+books&oi=print&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title

2- كتاب مخطط النقل الحضري 
http://books.google.com/books?vid=I...tion+solution&sig=X2vLwJb-9BB_3vTsEmGZAZKMJsg


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*21 كتيب دلالئل الاعمال والمعايير التخطيطية اهداء خاص لكل مخطط ..........*

هذة ثلاث كتيبات وسوف اوافيكم بالباقي عن قريب انشاء اللة


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*تابع كتيبات دلائل المعايير التخطيطية*

وهاذي كتابين وباقي 16 كتيب


----------



## مخطط موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

باقي 14 كتيب


----------



## رام (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لمخططين Furp


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذه الابحاث


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا مخطط موهوب ... مشاركة متميزة فعلا


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*الى اين تتجة الرياض*






صورة تفاعلية لمراحل تطور مدينة الراياض:3:


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*ملامح وأنماط التنمية المستدامة للمدن المصرية تطوير مدينة قنا كنموذج بين التجربة والنت*

ملامح وأنماط التنمية المستدامة للمدن المصرية تطوير مدينة قنا كنموذج بين التجربة والنتائج​ 
للكاتبين 
*م. هبة عبد الرشيد سيد *
مدرس مساعد بقسم الهندسة المعمارية
كلية الهندسة جامعة أسيوط
*د. محمد أيمن عبد المجيد*
أستاذ مساعد بقسم الهندسة المعمارية
كلية الهندسة جامعةأسيوط
*أ.د.عبد الرؤوف على حسن*​
أستاذ العمارة - كلية الهندسة - جادو
جامعة الجبل الغربي - ليبيا
*د. ممدوح على يوسف*
مدرس بقسم الهندسة المعمارية
كلية الهندسة جامعة أسيوط​
​شرعت المدن المصرية في العقدين الأخيرين في خوض تجربة التنمية والتطوير بهدف​الارتقاء الشامل والمتكامل بمكوناتها العمرانية والحضرية. ولقيت هذه العملية التشجيع الكامل من
القيادات السياسية والشعبية بل وتشجيع الهيئات الدولية. ويري الساكن والمتردد على مدينة قنا -​
منذ خمس سنوات حتى الآن - طفرة تنموية راقية في زمن قياسي حتى تبوأت مدينة قنا المركز
الثاني على مستوى العالم في ملامح وأنماط التنمية الشاملة بعد أن كانت من أفقر مدن مصر تنمويًا​وحضريًا. وتركز هذه الورقة البحثية على دراسة وتحليل هذه العملية التنموية والمشكلات
والمعوقات التي ظهرت فيها وترصد الصورة الحضرية التي طرأت على شكل المدينة بعد التجربة.​
وتكتمل الدارسة بتقييم عملية التطوير واستخلاص إيجابياتها وتداعياتها - إن وجدت - للاستفادة من
مفاهيم وأساليب ومراحل هذه التجربة ومدى إمكانية تطبيقها على المدن المصرية المماثلة، ولعل​أقربها تشابهًا مدن صعيد مصر المجاورة لها. ونظرًا لأن عملية النطوير والتنمية الشاملة للمدن
المصرية جاءت متنوعة في مفاهيمها متعددة في أهدافها وسبلها، فإن هذه الدراسة ستكون بإن الله
بداية سلسلة بحثية لتحليل تلك العمليات وأولها الإرتقاء بمدينة قنا. ويشمل البحث النقاط التالية:
١. المقدمة: الإشكالية، الهدف والمنهج.
٢. المدخل نحو التنمية المستدامة للمدن المصرية: الأهداف، الخصائص، والأطراف المشاركة.
٣. الشراكة كمفهوم تنموي للمدن.
٤. الإدارة الحضرية كمؤثر أساسي في إنجاح عملية التنمية الشاملة.
٥. بناء القدرة كأسلوب تنموي فعال.
٦. مبادىء عامة في مشروعات تحسين البيئة الحضرية.
٧. مدينة قنا كنموذج لتجربة تنموية يحتذى بها.
٨. نتائج التجربة وتوصيات الدراسة.​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*اللامركزية المسؤولية*





اللامركزية والمشاركة في اتخاذ القرار التخطيطي العمراني في مراحل التنمية الشاملة إحدى الآليات الفاعلة للتنمية المستدامة بالمدن والقرى فسياسات التخطيط العمراني هي الوعاء الحاوي والموجه لحراك الاستراتيجيات التنموية، وقلب نجاح اللامركزية والمشاركة في اتخاذ القرار المزيد المدروس منها لينال كل من يشارك شرف المشاركة بعلم ودراية بمراحل رسم الهدف تخطيطاً وتنفيذاً ومتابعة وتقويم حاضر ومستقبل وشرف تحمل المسؤولية والحوار والمساءلة في جميع المراحل.
لم يعد هناك مجال لإسناد المسؤولية الكاملة في القصور الناتج عن التخطيط المكاني للمدن والأقاليم بأبعاده الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والبيئية والأمنية والإنسانية لأسباب كانت بالماضي ومنها عدم وجود العدد الكافي من المتخصصين في ظل وجود الجهات التي تعد وتؤهل محلياً في الوقت الحالي، ولم يعد هناك مجال لقفز غير المتخصصين لمواجهة قضايا التخطيط العمراني دون معرفة مهامهم وأين يقفون في فريق التخطيط وما هو مسند إليهم من مهام وفق الاطار التخصصي، ولم يعد هناك مجال لاتخاذ قرار في خطة مكانية قبل الوقوف على بدائلها واثر خطوطها بل اثر كل خط وما يحوي من (سنتيمترات وما به من مليمترات) وما تعكسه على الطبيعة من استخدام وسياسات منظمة وشروط وأثرها على النواحي الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية والبيئية والأمنية وكيفية احتواء ذلك الأثر على المدى القصير والبعيد وذلك كله بفضل السياسات التنموية الشاملة ومنها ايجاد الهيئات والجمعيات المتخصصة ومشاركة المواطن في اتخاذ القرار من خلال المجالس البلدية.
ومع مرور الوقت يتضح الإصلاح المستمر لإنجاح تنفيذ السياسات التنموية الشاملة اقتصاديا واجتماعيا وعمرانياً فبعد قرار تفعيل دور المجالس البلدية نلاحظ مزيدا من الآليات لإنجاح تنفيذ سياسات التخطيط العمرانية الرامية إلى تنمية عمرانية متوازنة في جميع مناطق المملكة وداخل كل منطقة ومنها (النطاق العمراني حتى عام 1450هـ) والذي من أهدافه (ملاحقة النمو العمراني السريع للمدن، توجيه التنمية العمرانية للمسار الصحيح، التعرف على الاحتياجات الحقيقية للمدينة، توفير متطلبات النمو العمراني وفق المعايير التخطيطية، مراعاة المقومات البيئية للمدينة من أودية وهضاب ومرتفعات، توفير مساحات للخدمات الوطنية والإقليمية بناء على توصيات الاستراتيجية العمرانية الوطنية والمخططات الإقليمية للمناطق المختلفة، وتوفير قاعدة معلومات عن المدن يمكن للمستثمرين والجهات الحكومية الاستفادة منها)، ومن الآليات أيضا إعطاء أمانات المناطق صلاحية تخطيط واعتماد الأراضي التابعة لمناطقهم في حدود النطاق العمراني. وهذا يعني أن هناك تحديا وامتحانا جديدا قادما لمخططي المدن والأقاليم على المستوى المحلي (المدن والأقاليم) يتمثل في المشاركة بتخصصية في حمل الأمانة وتحمل مسؤولية تخطيط استخدامات الأراضي لتعكس هوية المكان بعمق والتنسيق الشامل والتي تتطلب الوقوف على الموارد البشرية المتخصصة في مجال التخطيط العمراني، بالإضافة إلى وضع قاعدة معلومات بأسمائهم في كل منطقة كون المرحلة الحالية والمقبلة مراحل تتطلب الاستفادة القصوى من الموارد بكل منطقة ومنها البشرية المتخصصة لإنجاح مهام مجالس المناطق والمجالس البلدية في مراحل التخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة والتقويم لتنمية مدن وقرى المناطق لتنفيذ السياسات التنموية الوطنية بالمناطق في المكان والوقت المناسب على أكمل وجه.
وهنا نصل إلى نقطة مهمة أخرى وهي مساهمة الجهات والقطاعات المختلفة أيضا في إنجاح تنفيذ سياسات التنمية الوطنية لمواجهة المتغيرات والقضايا التخطيطية التنموية في مدن وأقاليم المناطق ومنها الجامعات والتي تلعب دورا أساسيا من خلال المساهمة في تأهيل الكوادر البشرية المتخصصة وبناء القدرات الوطنية في التخصصات المختلفة ومنها التخصصات العمرانية وقلبها النابض التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي وعمل الدراسات والاستشارات المتخصصة من خلال مراكز الدراسات والأبحاث بالجامعات. 
هناك من يعتقد أن الإلمام بالنواحي الأكاديمية في مجال التخصص ليس بالضرورة دليلا على نجاح في الممارسة العملية لتخطيط المدن والأقاليم وهذا اعتقاد يجانبه الصواب لقصوره في الفهم والإلمام بعمق التخصص وفنون ممارسته من خلال نظرياته التي تعد أساس الممارسة والتي تربط واقع القضايا التخطيطية بالمتغيرات المحيطة، وتساهم في الغوص إلى جذورها وربطها بفروعها لتحليلها وعلاجها تخطيطاً وتنفيذاً ومتابعة وتقويما في إطار بيئة ماضيها وحاضرها واستشراف مستقبلها محليا وعالمياً، ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك ببساطة في أي منتج تخطيطي عمراني وفي أي حوار لقضايا تخطيطية عمرانية بوجود (الخطط وخطوطها وأرقامها ورموزها) على المستوى الاستراتيجي والإقليمي والمحلي، وهذا هو عمق جمال التخطيط ويزداد جماله بمعرفة من شارك ويشارك في التخطيط ليخط اسمه ويعرض ما أنجز في الخطة ومخرجاتها حتى تسهل عملية التقييم والمكافأة والمساءلة والمحاسبة، فمشاريع التنمية الوطنية العملاقة بحاجة إلى تخطيط دقيق مبني على المعلومة الصحيحة والتخصص بعمق والمشاركة الفاعلة بجماعية لتلبي حاجة أجيال الحاضر دون الإضرار بحاجة ومتطلبات أجيال المستقبل.
الانطلاق للعالمية أساسه الهوية المحلية وهذا أساس النجاح لمواجهة المتغيرات المستمرة السريعة واستمرار حمل المسؤولية بجماعية في حلقات متصلة مدروسة لأجيال ماضية وحاضرة وقادمة يسهل فيها الرجوع عند الحاجة إلى كل مرحلة ماضية بخطوطها وكلماتها وأرقامها ورموزها، والتقدم إلى المراحل المستقبلية وفق خطط مبنية على معلومة صحيحة ومشاركة فاعلة، يعرف فيها الجميع المهام والصلاحيات وفق إطار موثق يسجله التاريخ وتتوارثه الأجيال.
واخيراً وليس آخرا إصلاحات مستمرة ولله الحمد بمملكتنا الحبيبة ومزيد من آلياتها ومنها (إعلان هيئة سوق المال أسماء متلاعبين في مضاربات في السوق، وقرار مجلس الوزراء بإنشاء وكالة شؤون المستهلك في وزارة التجارة والصناعة، بالإضافة إلى جمعية حماية المستهلك) والتي ستساهم ان شاء الله وبكل تأكيد في التنفيذ الدقيق لسياسات التنمية الشاملة التي يرعاها خادم الحرمين الشريفين وولي عهده الأمين يحفظهما الله ومنها حماية النزاهة ومكافحة الفساد والمشاركة في حمل المسؤولية لمزيد من الخير للوطن والمواطن. ​[FONT=comic sans ms,sand] 
*د. فائز بن سعد الشهري*
*==============================*
جريدة اليوم - الجمعة 1428-06-21هـ الموافق 2007-07-06م​
[/FONT]


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*نحو أساليب حديثة ودقيقة لاختيار مواقع إمتدادات التجمعات العمرانية في مصر*

نحو أساليب حديثة ودقيقة لاختيار مواقع إمتدادات التجمعات العمرانية في مصر​للكاتبين *
د. محمد نبوي عبده​*الأستاذ المساعد بقسم العمارة كلية الهندسة​*جامعة المنيا​*Nabawi2004***********​*د. أشرف محمد سليمان​*المدرس بقسم العمارة كلية الهندسة​*جامعة المنيا​*mahrous71***********
​تعتبر عملية اختيار مواقع إم تدادات التجمعات العمرانية القائمة أول وأهم مرحلة
تخطيطية يتوقف عليها نجاح هذه الام تدادات لأداء وظائفها في إطار المخطط العام
للتجمع، ويتوقف عليها أيضًا تحقيق الأهداف الأساسية لعملية تخطيط وتنمية هذه
الامتدادات، وتكمن م شكلة البحث في أنه في كثير من الحالات يتم اختيار مواقع
هذه الامتدادات إما بصورة عشوائية أو تحت ضغوط اجتماعية أو سياسية أو
اقتصادية دون إتباع منهج علمي سليم يأخذ في اعتباره كافة المتغيرات والمحددات
في عملية اختيار أو تحديد مواقع هذه الامتدادات.​لذا اهتم البح ث بدراسة الأساليب الحديثة والأدوات المساعدة في عملية الاختيار
لتكون منهجًا يمكن الاستفادة منه في عملية إعداد المخططات الهيكلية للمدن
والقرى القائمة في مصر، ولهذا تناول البحث في مقدمته تحديدًا لهذه المشكلة
بهدف التعرف عليها لتكون في بؤرة الاهتمام مع محاولة التوصل إلى حل لها،
كما احتوت المقدمة أيضًا على تعريف الهدف من البحث وذلك للتركيز في تحقيقه
أثناء البحث دون الخروج عنه​​. ثم اختتمت المقدمة بطريقة البحث كمنهج تم اتباعه​في تحقيق الهدف منه . ثم تناول البحث الدراسة النظرية والتي شملت دراسة​ 
العوامل والمتغيرات الم ؤثرة في تحديد أنسب مواقع إمتدادات التجمعات العمرانية
القائمة ثم عرض للأسلوب المقترح لاختيار المواقع باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات
كإحدى التقنيات الحديثة التي يمكن أن تساعد في حل تلك (_GIS_) الجغرافية 
المشكلة. كما أحتوى البحث على تصور عام للتطبيق العملي للأسلو ب المقترح .​
وأخيرًا خلص البحث بمجموعة من النتائج والتوصيات التي تسهم في تفعيل مثل
هذه التقنيات في مصر وإزالة معوقات تطبيقها بهدف الحصول على نتائج سليمة
قائمة على أسس وأساليب دقيقة لعملية اختيار أنسب المواقع المقترحة لإمتدادات
التجمعات العمرانية القائمة.​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*أنماط توزيع التجمعات العمرانية*

أنماط توزيع التجمعات العمرانية



​[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] سنتناول فيما يلي بعض أنماط توزيع المدن والقرى علي صفحة الإقليم كأساس لمبادئ تخطيط المدن والقرى حيث تتطلب دراستها ثلاث موضوعات يرتبط بعضها ببعض ارتباطا وثيقا هي[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*أولاً:مواقع التجمعات العمرانية* وتشمل دراسة العوامل ذات التأثير عليها[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*ثانياً::تباعد التجمعات العمرانية* وتشمل دراسة المسافات بين المدن في الإقليم[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*ثالثاً: أحجام التجمعات العمرانية:* وتشمل دراسة سكانها وليس المقصود اتساعها أو مساحتها[/FONT]​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*دراسة تحذر من انفجار سكاني وهجرة السكان للمدن الكبيرة*





*[FONT=comic sans ms,sand]أكدت دراسة سعودية ديموغرافية حديثة أن قطاع البلديات يواجه عدداً من التحديات مثل تنامي الطلب على التجهيزات والمرافق والخدمات البلدية بسبب زيادة معدل نمو السكاني وتركزه في المراكز الحضرية ، وحاجة معظم قرى المملكة وهجرها إلى خدمات متزايدة بسبب نموها المتواصل ، علاوة على تحديات تتعلق بتوفر المعلومات والبيانات الإحصائية البلدية وتكاملها ، وزيادة مشاركة القطاع الخاص في تنفيذ تجهيزات مرافق وخدمات بلدية وتشغيلها وصيانتها ، وأشارت الدراسة (نحو مدن سعودية تحقق التنمية المستدامة ) التي أعدها الدكتور سمير جميل غازي، إلى تحول كبير في سكن السعوديين ومنطقة إقامتهم مقارنة بما كان عليه قبل 18 عاما حيث أكدت أن 75 في المائة من إجمالي السكان يعيشون في مدن صغيرة وكبيرة ويشكل سكان المدن الكبيرة التي يسكنها أكثر من 750 ألف نسمة نحو 8,44 في المائة من إجمالي السكان ، مما يعكس تحولاً ظاهراً مقارنة بما كان عليه الوضع قبل 18 عاماً.ً
وأوضحت أن المدن السعودية تتميز بتنظيم جيد بفضل منهجية التخطيط العمراني التي أتبعت في الإنشاء والتطوير خلال مراحل التنمية العمرانية ، وتبني خطط تنمية حضرية في جميع مدن المملكة الرئيسة منذ مرحلة مبكرة ، ما أدى إلى تحقيق تنمية عمرانية منتظمة ، وتوسيع نطاق الخدمات الأساسية بشكل متواز مع توسع المدن وتنامي أعداد سكانها ، وقالت الدراسة: إن المراكز الحضرية الكبيرة والمناطق المجاورة لها حظيت في المراحل الأولى من التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية بالمملكة بأولوية في التجهيزات الأساسية والخدمات . وفي ضوء ما تحقق من إنجازات كبيرة في هذا المجال تحول الاهتمام نحو توفير مستويات ملائمة من التجهيزات الأساسية وللخدمات للمدن الصغيرة والمجمعات القروية في مناطق المملكة المختلفة ، مما ساعد في التخفيف من هجرة وانتقال السكان إلى المدن الرئيسة. وفي فترة زمنية قصيرة استطاعت المملكة توسيع نطاق الطابع الحضري ليشمل معظم أجزائها ، مما حقق حصول 80 في المائة من سكانها على تجهيزات أساسية ومرافق حديثة وخدمات ، مما يعكس إنجازاً متميزاً في المساحة الجغرافية الشاسعة والطبوغرافية القاسية للمملكة. وينصب اهتمام الدولة وتوجهات خطط التنمية على تحقيق مزيد من التوازن في توزيع الخدمات والمشروعات التنموية بين مختلف مناطق المملكة من خلال الإستراتيجية العمرانية الوطنية التي تهدف إلى زيادة تنمية المدن المتوسطة والصغيرة في مختلف مناطق المملكة
وذكرت الدراسة أن أهداف الإستراتيجية العمرانية الوطنية تتمثل في تحقيق التوزيع المتوازن للسكان على رقعة المملكة العمل على تجنب النتائج السلبية للنمو المتزايد في حجم المدن الكبرى الاستغلال الأمثل للتجهيزات الأساسية و المرافق العامة القائمة 
توجيه وتدعيم التنمية في المجالات العمرانية و الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية للمدن المتوسطة و الصغيرة العمل على تنويع القاعدة الاقتصادية لمختلف المناطق وفقا لإمكانات و موارد كل منها 
ودعت الدراسة إلى تدعيم تجمعات سكانية كمراكز للنمو بهدف تأهيلها للعمل كقنوات لنقل وتنسيق الجهود التنموية لقطاعات الإنتاج والخدمات ، وتدعيم الأنشطة التي تحقق التكامل بين المناطق الحضرية والريفية ، والعمل على تحسين النظام الإداري للمراكز التنموية و تحديد نطاق خدماتها 
كما أكدت الدراسة على ضرورة الأخذ بمحاور التنمية المستدامة كمدخل أكثر شمولية لنشر التنمية العمرانية المتوازنة والتعجيل بتحقيق التكامل بين مختلف مناطق المملكة. وعلى تهيئة وتدعيم تطوير المدن المتوسطة والصغيرة كمراكز نمو تعمل على تحقيق التنمية المتوازنة بجانب التأكيد على أن الاستفادة من المزايا النسبية للمدن الكبرى لا تقتصر على ما ستوفره هذه المدن من فرص نشر و توجيه التنمية تدريجيا بالحيزات المكانية لمحاور التنمية بل ستمتد لتحقيق أقصى استفادة ممكنة من التجهيزات الأساسية لهذه المدن وزيادة الطاقة الاستيعابية لمرافقها [/FONT]*
سعد السريع ـ الرياض 
====================================
جريدة اليوم - الخميس 1428-08-10هـ الموافق 2007-08-23م​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*تأثيرات الثورة الرقمية على مستقبل تخطيط المدينة*

تأثيرات الثورة الرقمية على مستقبل تخطيط المدينة
بقلم الدكتورة* / هدى عبد الرحمن الشيال*
مدرس بجامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
مدينة ٦ أكتوبر
لقد تحرك الفكر التخطيطي منذ نهايات القرن التاسع عشر لإيجاد نظريات ومفاهيم
لحل مشاكل المدن ولوضع تصورات ورؤى جديدة تتناسب وتتواءم مع التغيرات
التي حدثت في أساليب الحياة ووسائل الإنتاج من العصر الزراعي إلى العصر
الحديث. ظهرت أفكار سوريا ماتا للمد ينة الشريطية ثم المدينة الحدائقية فرؤية
لوكوربوزية لمدينة الغد مستفيدًا من التطورات التكنولوجية الكبيرة في عالم
الخرسانة والإمكانيات الهائلة للامتداد الرأسي. كذلك تطور وسائل المواصلات وما
أعطته من إمكانية الحركة على أكثر من مستوى سواء الحركة على مستوى
الأرض أ و في أنفاق إلى غير ذلك من مستجدات وما أدى لتعدد الأفكار لمدينة الغد
وصو ً لا إلى المدينة الجلوبل أو ما أطلق عليها المدينة المليونية نتيجة التركيز
والتجميع الشديد في الخدمات وما أدى إلى تركيز الوظائف وإمكانيات العمل
وبالتالي ارتفاع الكثافة السكانية للمدن ومراكز المدن .إن هذ ه النظريات والآراء
تطورت منذ ١٨٢٢ م حتى منتصف القرن العشرين تقريبًا، لقد انتقل العالم من
العصر الصناعي بسرعة إلى عصر التجارة وتطورت وسائل المواصلات سواء
البري أو البحري أو الجوي ثم انتقل بسرعة فائقة إلى عصر الاتصالات حيث
النمو التكنولوجي والنمو المعرفي السريع ليس من عام إلى أخر ولا من يوم إلى
أخر بل من ساعة إلى أخرى . فأصبح العالم الآن نتيجة هذا العصر الجديد عصر
الاتصالات أصبح عالم وكيان واحد وكما استفادت معظم أفكار المخططين في
آواخر القرن ١٩ من الثورة الصناعية ومزايا الت قدم الصناعي وشكلت هذ ه الأفكار
ملامح مدينة اليوم ، يجب أن نستفيد كمخططين في نهايات القرن العشرين
وبدايات القرن الواحد والعشرين من المزايا والتقدم السريع في التكنولوجيا الرقمية
كما يجب أن نستفيد من التطورات السريعة في التكنولوجيا الصناعية سواء على
نطاق م ا يمكن إكتشاف ه من وسائل طاقة حديثة غير ملوثة للبيئة أو وسائل نقل
ومواصلات أو مواد وأساليب بناء جديدة.​ 
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحليل وتصحيح حدود الإشراف الأداري لمناطق المملكة العرب*

دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحليل وتصحيح حدود الإشراف الأداري لمناطق المملكة العربية السعودية ومحافظاتها​الكاتب *أ. د. / ناصر بن محمد بن سلمى*​*تهدف هذه الورقة إلى توظيف تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لتحليل الشكل المنطقي لحدود الأشراف الإداري على خريطة مناطق المملكة العربية السعودية*

[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

التعليم الإلكتروني لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (ArcGIS 9.0) بإستخدام تقنية الوسائط المتعددة (Multimedia)​الكاتب 

*م. محمد بن حسين الأحمدي*​
ملف وورد عن 
*تتطرق الورقة إلى عدة جوانب مثل أهمية تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في ظل الثورة المعلوماتية الهائلة التي يشهدها عالمنا العربي, بالإضافة إلى أهمية المنتج التعليمي لتقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية حيث أن المنتج يعتبر الأول من نوعه في ظل إنعدام المنتجات التعليمية التدريبية التخصصية في مجال تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية, بعد ذلك تطرقنا إلى المشاكل والمعوقات التي تحول دون تعلم مبادئ وأسس هذه التقنية وذلك نتيجة للنقص الشديد في المراجع العربية الخاصة بالناحية النظرية والفنية. بعد ذلك تطرقنا إلى مفهوم التعليم الإلكتروني وفوائده وكيفية الإستفادة منه في العملية التعليمية لتقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وتطرقنا إلى الوسائل العلمية التي ساهمت في إخراج المنتج التعليمي بالصورة التي نريدها بالإضافة إلى شرح وصفي مختصر عن محتوى المنتج التعليمي.*

[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*الفراغات الاسلامية في التصميم الحضري المصري القديم*

الفراغات الاسلامية في التصميم الحضري المصري القديم



[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]العمارة المصرية القديمة (العمارة الفرعونية _*) *_موجودة بين الوادي و الصحراء فكان النيل له تأثيرات و كانت عقيدتهم أن الشرق هي الحياه أما الغرب يمثل الموت لذلك عاشو في الشرق و على شواطئ عالية خوفا من الفياضانات كانت البداية صيد و رعي ثم بدأوا في الإستقرار حيث الزراعة [/FONT][FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]الموارد الطبيعية (خشب – طين – حجر ) هي المواد المستخدمة في البناء[/FONT]​
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*إحياء دور المسجد في تشكيل النسيج العمراني*​*يهدف البحث إلى إحياء دور المسجد في تشكيل



النسيج العمراني وتأكيد هوية المدينة الإسلامية وذلك من خلال فهم الغايات الشرعية للمساجد، ثم تهيئة البيئة العمرانية لتحقيقها. تشتمل الدراسة على مناقشة خاصية الشمول في الدين الإسلامي الحنيف وتطبيقاتها في تصاميم البيئة، وبعد ذلك تستعرض الغايات الشرعية للمساجد ومن ثم تناقش دور المساجد في تشكيل النسيج العمراني للمدينة المنورة. وأخيرا تناقش النتائج التي تركز على طرق تطبيق الغايات الشرعية في البيئة المعاصرة والاستفادة من نموذج المدينة المنورة*​
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*بحث*

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]التوافق والانسجام في البيئة العمرانية في ظل انتشار اللافتات التجارية[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]




[/FONT]​[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]غزت اللافتات التجارية الشوارع والطرقات والأماكن العامة وأصبحت أحد سمات المدينة السعودية الحديثة. يهدف البحث إلى إعادة التوافق البصري والانسجام إلى البيئة العمرانية في ظل انتشار اللافتات التجارية. يشمل البحث ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسيه: يناقش الجزء الأول أهمية التوافق البصري في البيئة العمرانية، ويركز الجزء الثاني على مفاهيم التوافق البصري والنواحي الجمالية، بينما يركز الجزء الثالث على الجوانب القانونية لتنظيم اللافتات. خلصت الدراسة بعدة توصيات لاستخدام اللافتات بشكل فاعل كوسيلة للاتصال وفي نفس الوقت الحفاظ على التوافق البصري والانسجام في البيئة العمرانية.[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]©[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] *د فهد بن عبدالله نويصر الحريقي **أستاذ مشارك *قسم التخطيط الحضري والإقليم، كلية العمارة والتخطيط ، جامعة الملك فيصل*، **الدمام*[/FONT]
*[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]*
*[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]يهدف البحث إلى مناقشة التوافق والانسجام في البيئة العمرانية في ظل انتشار اللافتات التجارية كأحد العناصر العمرانية المفروضة عليها حديثاً. يتطلب هدف الدراسة تحقيق الغايات التالية:- مناقشة أهمية التوافق البصري في البيئة العمرانية.- أستعراض مفاهيم التوافق البصري والنواحي الجمالية في البيئة.- مناقشة الجوانب القانونية لتنظيم اللافتات التجارية.- عرض النتائج والتوصيات.[/FONT]* [/FONT]​
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*آراء السكان حول انتشار اللافتات التجارية بحاضرة الدمام*





غزت اللافتات التجارية طرق وميادين حاضرة الدمام حتى أصبحت أحد سماتها ومن ابرز معالمها. شجعت الأمانة هذه الظاهرة، حيث شكلت اللافتات الإعلانية أحد طرق التمويل الذاتي لميزانيتها. فأصبحت القيم الاقتصادية تحتل الاولوية وفتح الباب على مصراعية لتنتشر اللافتات التجارية بمختلف أنواعها وأشكالها دون مراعاة لاستخدامات الأراضي أو تدرج الشوارع أو الطابع العمراني. ليس ذاك فحسب بل افتقرت هذه العناصر إلى الترتيب والتناسق في أشكالها وأحجامها وكثافتها وأماكن وطريقة عرضها (انظر الصور: 1، 2، 3، 4). هذا التوجه قد يؤدي مع مرور الوقت الى تفاقم المشكلة و تأثيرها السلبي على النواحي الجمالية و التوافق البصرية والطابع العمراني للحاضرة.الحفاظ على التوافق البصري والانسجام في البيئة العمرانية وتأكيد الهوية المحلية في ظل انتشار اللافتات التجارية في الطرق والساحات أصبح ضرورة ملحة. تبنت كثير من الهيئات العلمية خلال الثلاثة عقود الماضية ابراز اهمية الحفاظ على الهوية المحلية في المدن الإسلامية, مثل مؤسسة الاغا خان(The Aga Khan Award for Architecture  1989)، و جامعة الملك فيصل (جامعة الملك فيصل 1979)، المعهد العربي لإنماء المدن (المعهد العربي لإنماء المدن 1982)، وجامعة الملك سعود (جامعة الملك سعود 1986). فعقدت المؤتمرات وخصصت الحلقات لمناقشة سبل ا لحفاظ على الهوية العمرانية. ومنذ ذلك الوقت توالت الأبحاث في هذا الاتجاه مثل دراسات أكبر، 1992، جامعة الأزهر 1995، الحريقي 1419هـ.​ في الآونة الأخيرة صدرت دراستان تناولتا التأثير المباشر للافتات التجارية كإحدى الظواهر الاقتصادية والاجتماعية المستجدة على البيئة العمرانية في المملكة . ناقشت الدراسة الأولى التوافق والانسجام في البيئة العمرانية في ظل انتشار اللافتات التجارية (الحريقي، 2001م). ركزت الدراسة على أهمية التوافق البصري في البيئة العمرانية واستعرضت المفاهيم والنظريات المتعلقة بذلك. كما ناقشت بإيجاز الجوانب القانونية لتنظيم اللافتات التجارية. خلصت الدراسة إلى أن الانسجام في البيئة العمرانية مطلب اجتماعي وحق عام يتطلب تنظيمات للافتات التجارية تنفذ بقوة القانون. وأكدت نتائج الدراسة أنه يجب أن تأخذ التنظيمات بعين الاعتبار استخدام اللافتات بشكل فاعل كوسيلة اتصال بالجمهور وفي نفس الوقت الحفاظ على النواحي الجمالية وانسجام البيئة العمرانية. كما أوصت بعمل بحوث ميدانية يستشف من خلالها آراء السكان حول انتشار اللافتات التجارية والحدود المقبولة لذلك.
 *د. فهد بن نويصر الحريقي **أستاذ مشارك* 
*د. عدنان بن عبدالله الشيحه* *أستاذ مشارك* 
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

تأثير تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات على التنمية الحضرية

د. فهد نويصر الحريقي،  أ. د. عمر قربة بنا، م. طلال نويصر الحريقي: مكن تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات من انجاز كثير من النشاطات الحضرية من خلال الوسائل الافتراضية بدلاً من الأساليب الاعتيادية. أدت هذه الظاهرة إلى تغير نمط التنمية العمرانية بشكل ملموس في مدن الدول المتقدمة بينما بدأت بوادر تأثيرها تظهر في مدننا العربية. يهدف البحث إلى دراسة تأثير تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات على أسلوب إنجاز نشاطات السكان الحضرية في المملكة العربية السعودية. ركز المسح على التعرف على مدى على الحضور الشخصي، واستخدام السكان للإنترنت, والهاتف الثابت أو الجوال, ووسائل الاتصالات الأخرى في أنجاز النشاطات الحضرية في الوقت الحالي وكيف ستوظف هذه الوسائل في المستقبل. شملت النشاطات الحضرية ستة مجموعات رئيسة: التعليم والثقافة، إنجاز العمل، التسوق، الحصول على الخدمات، التواصل الاجتماعي، والترفية.يتكون البحث من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسة: يناقش الجزء الأول منهج الدراسة وأسلوب المسح الميداني، بينما يحلل الجزء الثاني البيانات، فيما يلخص الجزء الثالث النتائج.أوضحت النتائج أن التفاعل المباشر من خلال الحضور الشخصي يعتبر الأسلوب الأكثر شيوعاً في الوقت الحالي لإنجاز النشاطات الحضرية في المملكة العربية السعودية، يأتي الهاتف والجوال في المرتبة الثانية، ثم الإنترنت في الترتيب الثالث، أما الوسائل الأخرى فتعتبر الأقل استخداماً. أما في المستقبل فيتوقع أن يتراجع دور الحضور الشخصي، الهاتف الثابت والهاتف المحمول، والوسائل الأخرى كوسائل لإنجاز النشاطات الحضرية، وذلك لصالح استخدام الإنترنت الذي سيكون الخيار الأول لدى السكان. *كلمات مفتاحيه*: تأثير الاتصالات على نشطات السكان، أثر تقنية المعلومات على التنمية الحضرية, النشاطات الحضرية, مدن المستقبل, المدينة الإلكترونية, المدن العربية, المدن السعودية.
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احب العمارة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع شكرا لك وسوف نشاركك في الفكرة قريبا


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*بحث*

الخصائص البيئية وتأثيرها علي المخطط الهيكلي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68678


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*ادارة مدن*

نحو تفعيل نظام المناطق كآلية للتخطيط الحضري
في المملكة العربية السعودية​ 


 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ورقة عمل للدكتور[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]عدنان بن عبد الله الشيحة أستاذ مشارك [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]والدكتور فهد بن نويصر الحريقي أستاذ بقسم التخطيط العمراني [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]بكلية العمارة في جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام.[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ملخص البحث: [FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]مرت الإدارة المحلية بالمملكة العربية السعودية بعدة مراحل شكلتها عوامل تاريخية واجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية. مرحلة التأسيس استوجبت تنظيما يستجيب للمتغيرات السريعة والبت في أمرها دون تأخير، لذا أعطيت صلاحيات شبه كاملة للأمراء في إدارة شئون مناطقهم. يعتبر إنشاء مجلس الوزراء عام 1373هـ/ 1953م نقطة تحول في التاريخ الإداري السعودي فقبل هذا التاريخ لم يكن هناك حكومة مركزية بالمعني الحديث. إثر ذلك تقلصت الاستقلالية الإدارية للوحدات المحلية وأتجه النظام الإداري نحو المركزية الشديدة. استجابة للمستجدات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والحد من المركزية أصدر نظام المناطق عام 1412هـ / 1991م.يهدف هذا البحث إلى دراسة دور نظام المناطق وتبعاً مجلس المنطقة في زيادة فاعلية عمل الأمانات والبلديات خاصة فيم يتعلق بالتخطيط الحضري. ناقش البحث تطور الإدارة المحلية في المملكة في مرحلة ما قبل نظام المناطق واشتمل على دراسة تحليلية لنظام المناطق. كما تتبع تطور التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي بالمملكة.تقترح الدراسة عدة توصيات يؤمل أن تساهم في تفعيل نظام المناطق في التخطيط الحضري لتأخذ بالاعتبار الخصائص والمتطلبات المحلية وعدم التركيز فقط على النواحي الفنية الهندسية_._ [/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*بحوث*

تخطيط السكن السياحي لحاضرة الدمام​*ملخص الدراسة*

مع ازدياد جاذبية حاضرة الدمام ازداد إقبال السياح عليها مما أدى إلى نمو الطلب على مساكن السياح . و التي أخذت بالظهور بشكل سريع و عشوائي مما سبب نوعا من التباعد بين مواقع سكن السائح و مناطق الجذب الرئيسية لهؤلاء السياح . و بذلك يقطع السائح مسافة لا تقل عن 50 كيلو متر بين السكن السياحي و مناطق الجذب و التي تؤدي إلى ضياع وقت السائح و جهده في التنقل .*تهدف هذه الدراسة لتقديم خطة مناسبة لتوزيع السكن السياحي في حاضرة الدمام . *اعتمدت الحلول التخطيطية في هذه الدراسة على ركيزتين هما : مواقع مناطق الجذب الأولية للسياح ، و رغبات السياح .ولتحقيق هدف و غايات الدراسة تم بحث الأوضاع الراهنة لمساكن السياح في منطقة الدراسة . و كذلك تم عمل مسح اجتماعي اقتصادي لمعرفة أنماط و رغبات السياح . و على تلك الأسس تم اقتراح ثلاثة بدائل تخطيطية لتخطيط السكن السياحي في منطقة الدراسة، وهي كالتالي:*البديل الأول* : الاستمرار في التركيز الحالي لمساكن السياح ضمن المناطق الحضرية ( الدمام – الخبر – الظهران ).*البديل الثاني* : اعتمد على فكرة المراكز المتعددة بتوزيع مواقع السكن السياحي على شبكة المواصلات الرئيسية و الذي سوف يساعد على زيادة مرونة التنقل بين مناطق الجذب و مناطق السكن و المناطق الأخرى .*البديل الثالث* : ركز على تقليل المسافة بين سكن السياح و أماكن الجذب الأولية من خلال وضع مساكن السياح في مناطق الجذب الأولية (الشواطئ)، وذلك على شكل مدينة سياحية في منطقة الجذب الأولية. 
ومن تقييم الخيارات تم اختار البديل الثالث كأفضل خيار. وبناءا عليه تم توزيع الاحتياج لمساكن السياح بناءا على نتائج المسح الاجتماعي الاقتصادي الذي مثل رغبات السياح. كما تم وضع سياسات تنفيذ الخطة والتي تتبلور في إنشاء هيئه عليا لسياحة لحاضرة الدمام والتي سوف تقوم بإدارة المدينة الجديدة وإنشاء البنية التحتية. وكذلك تقترح السياسة التنفيذية إنشاء شركة مساهمة تقوم بإنشاء و إدارة الخدمات السكنية.

*Abstract*

Dammam tourists attraction is increasing rapidly, and inviting tourists from many regions for various purposes. Consequently, this increases the load on the accommodation facilities. However, the accommodation facilities are randomly distributed. For example, they are concentrated within the urban areas of the metropolitan, which is about 50 Km apart from the main attraction area. *This study aims to propose a suitable distribution **plan** for **tourists accommodation **in Dammam Metropolitan** area**.* The planning proposals of the study were generated on the basis of the main attraction areas and the tourist’s preferences. For the accomplishment of the study goal and objectives the study investigated the existing accommodation facilities conditions. In addition, a socio economic survey was conducted to explore tourists’ preferences and characteristics.The study generated three alternatives for the distribution of tourists’ accommodation. They are as follow:*First Alternative *adopts the existing trend concept to minimize the implementation cost in which the concentration of tourists accommodation will remain within the urban areas.*Second Alternative*, is based on the concept of multi node accommodation centers along the transportation network, which will provide maximum mobility for tourists.*Third Alternative* focuses on reducing tourist commuting between the accommodation facilities and the attraction area, by locating the accommodation facilities within the metropolitan attraction. As a result a new Tourists City will be established within the main attraction area.The result of alternative evaluation resulted in selecting the third alternative as the best. Therefore, the tourists accommodation is distributed according to the tourists preference. The implementation policy resulted in proposing Higher Authority for Tourism Affairs in Al-Dammam metropolitan. The authority will coordinate the city development and construction of the infrastructure. Also, the implementation policy proposed a consortium company to coordinate the construction and management of the new accommodation facilities.​
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*المشاهد المركبة للمناطق الحضرية باستخدام الصور الجوية والخرائط الرقمية والرؤية البشري*

المشاهد المركبة للمناطق الحضرية باستخدام الصور الجوية والخرائط الرقمية والرؤية البشرية كأحد أدوات رفع كفاءة التعليم المعماري

للكاتب *د. عصام محمد حسين **
مدرس بقسم العمارة – كلية الهندسة – جامعة قناة السويس​*تحتاج عملية التعليم المعماري في مجال التخطيط والتصميم الحضري في الوقت 
الحالي والمستقبلي إلى إيجاد منهجية تعليمية تدريبية تهدف بصورة أساسية إلى
التوافق بين الازدياد الواضح والمتنامي في كيفية الحصول على الكم الهائل من
البيانات والمعلومات من خلال مصادر متعددة وبين الكفاءة المتنامية للحاسب الآلي
والبرامج الملحقة به، وذلك للحصول على نتائج تخدم أهداف التعليم المعماري في
مجال التخطيط والتصميم الحضري والمحلي.​ويعتبر من أهم وسائل المنهجية التي تدعم العملية التعليمية المعمارية في مجال
التخطيط والتصميم الحضري والمحلي في الوقت الحالي والمستقبلي هي كيفية
عمل مشاهد مركبة حضرية لمواقع مختلفة من المدن والقرى وغيرها عن طريق
، _(3D) _إيجاد نموذج تمثيلي محاكي للنموذج الحضري باستخدام كفاءة ثلاثية الأبعاد​_(VIRTUAL _وذلك لصياغة رؤية متكاملة مترابطة في صورة نموذج عملي واقعي 
تدعم عملية التصور الملائم لإعادة التخطيط أو التحليل _REALITY MODEL)_​المكاني للمناطق المختلفة.​ومما يشجع على إعادة بناء هذه المشاهد المركبة إمكانية ترابط ودمج البيانات
المتنوعة المتاحة مثل البناء الهندسي الرقمي للمواقع باستخدام الصور الجوية،​لنفس _(GIS) _خرائط رقمية ثنائية الأبعاد باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
المواقع، صور ومناظر يدوية لواجهات المباني، إمكانيات التمثيل الثلاثي الأبعاد​._(CAD_) داخل الحاسب الآلي باستخدام برامج الكاد​
[إقرأ الملف] ​


----------



## الغـــــامدي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد تشكر عليه

لا هنت يالغالي وفقك الله


----------



## scarface6us (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## مخطط موهوب (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*موضوع تم التطرق لة من قبل جودي مجدي الحسيني*

جودي مجدي الحسيني 
عضو متميز


*تجميع كل ما يخص التخطيط علي هذا الملتقي* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40621


----------



## arch nana (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا ابحاث رائعه جدا


----------



## المهندسة الخضراء (16 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة و مجهود أكثر من رائع الشكر لكم جميعا
إلا أنه عندي سؤال واحد: هل التخطيط الحضري هو (Urban Planning) أم (Urban Design) أم هو شيء غير هذين؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ياجماعة لياطلب
عاوزة تاريخ تخطيط عمرانى بس بالعربى ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى فى دة
اشكركم جدا


----------



## new daz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

كلامكم يدل على افكار غاية في الروعة .. بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## aama (7 يونيو 2008)

مشاء الله تبارك الله جهد مبارك يا اخوتي


----------



## masster (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في اعلاء راية العلم

الله يزيدك من علمه وينور قلبك وبصرك ,, ويدخلك الجنة وأبويك والمسلمين


----------



## Arch_M (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## مهندس تخطيط عمرانى (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس واتمنى تضيف مشاريع اربن


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ... بس هل لديك اي كتب او معلومات في مجال 

land scape


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير على المجهود اللي بذلتو
و نشالله كلنا منتعاون حتى الكل يستفيد
و نشالله على طول نحو الافضل


----------



## عبد القادر خونة (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مخطط موهوب على هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## أسد الغابة (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت المهندسة الخضراء اعتقد ان التخطيط الحضري هو Urban Design


----------



## arch_khalil (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولقد استفدت منها كثيرا


----------



## رواق (28 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم الايادي والعقول التي اتحفتنا بهذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## الياس مبشر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أسد الغابة قال:


> الاخت المهندسة الخضراء اعتقد ان التخطيط الحضري هو Urban Design



أخى أسد الغابة أعذرنى أحب أن أصحح بأن التخطيط الحضرى هو(Urban Planning) أما (Urban Design) فهو التصميم الحضرى وأتمنى أن تكون معلوماتى مفيدة وشكرا أخى


----------



## الياس مبشر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى مخطط موهوب فعلا انت موهوب وموهوب جدا كمان


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله فعلا إنه لجهد تشكر عليه ,فجزاكم الله خيرا , وإنها لمعلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## ابو هدير (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور والله 00.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي المخطط الموهوب لجهدك وسعة اطلاعك التي استفدنا منها ..


----------



## هاوي قصيده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جهد جميل

وواضح ومميز

وانا من المتابيعن لهذا التجمع


وفقكم الباري


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الحلوة , واتمنى المزيد عن تخطيط المدن ...


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Elwkil (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المواضيع الشيقة والممتعة
وارجوا من الله ان تكون تلك الاعمال فى ميزان حسانتكم
وينفعنا الله بعلمكم
مهندس تخطيط عمرانى / أحمد سعيد الوكيل


----------



## Urban planning (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي مخطط موهوب أسطر لك شديد اعجابي بك 
انا احترم جدا الشخص الذي لا تجد له محطّة ثابته
في المنتدى فهو يدور في المنتدى لكي يفيد ويستفيد 
جعل الله كل حرف سجلته في ميزان حسناتك وفي رفع 
مستوى الامة العلمي بارك الله بك وبامثالك


----------



## محمد ظاهر (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع فوق الرائع و مشاركات قيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## usama299 (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## usama299 (4 يناير 2009)

مخطط موهوب قال:


> *كتب في التخطيط *​
> 1- كتب في التخطيط الحضري
> http://books.google.com/books?q=urban+planning+books&oi=print&sa=x&oi=print&ct=title
> 
> ...


 
_بخصوص المراجع السابقة هل يوجد طريقة لتحميل تلك الكتب علي الكمبيوتر؟؟!!_
_..........ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## المعماري اليمني (24 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرلكم اخواني المهندسين على هذة الجهود الرائعة
تحياتي


----------



## rahel (25 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع ولن نجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن الشكر


----------



## zakou1 (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة والجهد الفعال


----------



## عبدالعزيز حمادى (28 أبريل 2009)

من فضلكم من لديه مشروع حول مكتبة


----------



## نسمة النيل (29 أبريل 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا يا أخي فعلا مواضيع وكتب التخطيط كثيرة مجهود مقدر منك وياريت لو اتعاونا جميعا لاضافة المزيد لهده المكتبة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arc.hoda (13 مايو 2009)

Urban design: concerns the arrangement, appearance and functionality of towns and cities, and in particular the shaping and uses of urban public space. It has traditionally been regarded as a disciplinary subset of urban planning, landscape architecture, or architecture and more contemporary linked to emergent disciplines such as Landscape Urbanism. However, with its increasing prominence in the activities of these disciplines, it is better conceptualized as a design practice that operates at the intersection of all three, and requires a good understanding of a range of others besides, such as urban economics, political economy and social theory.


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم على الفائدة الكبيرة


----------



## Dr. Naima (14 مايو 2009)

مخطط موهوب قال:


> تأثير تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات على التنمية الحضرية​
> د. فهد نويصر الحريقي، أ. د. عمر قربة بنا،م. طلال نويصر الحريقي: مكن تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات من انجاز كثير من النشاطات الحضرية من خلال الوسائل الافتراضية بدلاً من الأساليب الاعتيادية. أدت هذه الظاهرة إلى تغير نمط التنمية العمرانية بشكل ملموس في مدن الدول المتقدمة بينما بدأت بوادر تأثيرها تظهر في مدننا العربية. يهدف البحث إلى دراسة تأثير تطور الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات على أسلوب إنجاز نشاطات السكان الحضرية في المملكة العربية السعودية. ركز المسح على التعرف على مدى على الحضور الشخصي، واستخدام السكان للإنترنت, والهاتف الثابت أو الجوال, ووسائل الاتصالات الأخرى في أنجاز النشاطات الحضرية في الوقت الحالي وكيف ستوظف هذه الوسائل في المستقبل. شملت النشاطات الحضرية ستة مجموعات رئيسة: التعليم والثقافة، إنجاز العمل، التسوق، الحصول على الخدمات، التواصل الاجتماعي، والترفية.يتكون البحث من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسة: يناقش الجزء الأول منهج الدراسة وأسلوب المسح الميداني، بينما يحلل الجزء الثاني البيانات، فيما يلخص الجزء الثالث النتائج.أوضحت النتائج أن التفاعل المباشر من خلال الحضور الشخصي يعتبر الأسلوب الأكثر شيوعاً في الوقت الحالي لإنجاز النشاطات الحضرية في المملكة العربية السعودية، يأتي الهاتف والجوال في المرتبة الثانية، ثم الإنترنت في الترتيب الثالث، أما الوسائل الأخرى فتعتبر الأقل استخداماً. أما في المستقبل فيتوقع أن يتراجع دور الحضور الشخصي، الهاتف الثابت والهاتف المحمول، والوسائل الأخرى كوسائل لإنجاز النشاطات الحضرية، وذلك لصالح استخدام الإنترنت الذي سيكون الخيار الأول لدى السكان.*كلمات مفتاحيه*: تأثير الاتصالات على نشطات السكان، أثر تقنية المعلومات على التنمية الحضرية, النشاطات الحضرية, مدن المستقبل, المدينة الإلكترونية, المدن العربية, المدن السعودية.
> 
> [إقرأ الملف] ​


 Salam Alaikom
Thanks very much for your efforts 
But I could not open this file
thanks to help me out


----------



## mady88 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع رزقك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز..


----------



## محمد جميل2112 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## eng rahma (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع و المساعدة وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng rahma (11 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم كيف اضيف بحث عن المخطط العام


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hanaa22 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ياسو المعمارية (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## الغريب511 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ماذا يشمل التخطيط الحضري وما هي الأساسيات فيه وشكرا على البحوث


----------



## nani_cartar (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م لؤى محمد (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا بس انا اريد كتب فيها تعريفات للتخطيط ولاجزاءه
تقبل مرورى


----------



## al araby 82 (14 يناير 2010)

افكار جميلة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مخططه طموحه (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن كل هذه الابحاث


----------



## حياة علي (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوريين بس لو في كتب عن التخطيط اجمالا مش على ميتوى دولة معينة


----------



## hananfadi (27 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (28 فبراير 2010)

مخطط موهوب تحية طيبة
بادره جيده منك في مرحله استقصاء وبحث المعلومات التخطيطية 
لكم من جزيل الشكر


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (11 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## سامي سامي المهندس (25 يونيو 2010)

مخطط موهوب جزاك الله خيرا جهد تشكر عليه
وشكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناادية (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
جزاك الله خير و الله يسعدك دنيا و آآآخرة


----------



## الخـير1 (6 يناير 2011)

انت مشـــكور على ماقـدمته وفقك الله ورعاك.


----------



## Abu Hammad (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## hanaa22 (14 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه الأبحاث القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## نازك 5 (21 مارس 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## eng-musaab (23 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## jega (10 نوفمبر 2014)

احسنت موضوعات رائعة


----------



## ahmed elemam (23 فبراير 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shams alafag (23 فبراير 2015)

افكار جميل مزيدا من التقدم و الاذدهار ..


----------

